# Mefos und Dorsch auf dem Darß im März



## Gummibär (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich bin Ende März in Prerow auf dem Darß und möchte mich dort erstmals mit der Spinnangel im Salzwasser betätigen. Als Blank wollte ich meine Sportex Black Stream mit WG 40g verwenden. Eine Wathose ist auch schon vorhanden. |supergri 

Weil es sich um meinen ersten Versuch handelt, kommt es mir vor allem darauf an, überhaupt etwas zu fangen. Ob ich auf Dorsch oder Mefo gehe, würde ich daher auch von den Erfolgsaussichten abhängig machen. Im Kern habe ich drei Fragen:

1.  Wie sind die Aussichten, Ende März auf dem Dorsch Mefos bzw. Dorsche mit der Spinnangel zu fangen?

2.  Welche Köder würdet Ihr empfehlen?

3. Welche Orte sind empfehlenswert?  Für Mefos habe ich schon viel von Ahrenshoop gelesen. Ist der nördliche Teil der Westküste schlechter geeignet oder angelt dort nur deshalb keiner, weil man mit dem Auto schlechter hinkommt?

Für Eure Antworten sag' ich jetzt schonmal danke.


Gummibär


----------



## Thymallus07 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mefos und Dorsch auf dem Darß im März*

Der nördliche Strand auf den Halbinseln Darß Zingst ist meist recht flach und überwiegend sandig. Die Chancen auf Meerforelle und Dorsch sind eher gering. Fahre nach Ahrenshoop Ortsausgang in Richtung Wustrow, an der rechten Straßenseite befindet sich ein Parkplatz, an dem sich eine Pappelallee anschließt. Am Ende der Pappelallee befindet sich der Strandabgang, gehe von da ab linksseitig in Richtung Wustrow und blinkere die Steilküste ab. Abends sollte Dorsch gehen, am Tage über Meerforelle. :m


----------



## Silvio.i (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mefos und Dorsch auf dem Darß im März*

Mein Tipp an alle Neulinge:





Mir hat das Buch sehr geholfen!


----------



## Gummibär (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mefos und Dorsch auf dem Darß im März*



Thymallus07 schrieb:


> Der nördliche Strand auf den Halbinseln Darß Zingst ist meist recht flach und überwiegend sandig. Die Chancen auf Meerforelle und Dorsch sind eher gering. Fahre nach Ahrenshoop Ortsausgang in Richtung Wustrow, an der rechten Straßenseite befindet sich ein Parkplatz, an dem sich eine Pappelallee anschließt. Am Ende der Pappelallee befindet sich der Strandabgang, gehe von da ab linksseitig in Richtung Wustrow und blinkere die Steilküste ab. Abends sollte Dorsch gehen, am Tage über Meerforelle. :m




Danke für den Tip #6 und Petri Heil!


----------



## Broiler (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mefos und Dorsch auf dem Darß im März*

Es gibt auch in Prerow bzw. zwischen Prerow und und Zingst ein paar Buhnenfelder, in denen die Einheimischen erfolgreich Meerforellen angeln. Ich würde da mit der Holden mal abends einen Spaziergang machen. Da wo viele Muscheln angeschwemmt sind, befinden sich in Wurfweite unter Umständen Muschelbänke, wo auch Fisch zu erwarten ist. Viel Erfolg. Ich selbst als abenteuerlustiger Typ habe mir im Herbst eine geführte Bellyboottour auf  dem Darss gegönnt. Dorsch gabs da, allerdings ist Bellybooten nix für mich, die abendlichen Krämpfe sind mir noch in sehr unguter Erinnerung.

Aber als Watangler ist die Steilküste zwischen Ahrenshoop und Wustrow schon sehr gut. Du kannst auch versuchen auf den Wellenbrecher zu klettern, der direkt vor dem Strandabgang ist, ist allerdings nicht ganz ungefährlich, weil ziemlich glitschig.

Na denn. viel Spass und schreib mal, obs erfolgreich war....

Gruss Broiler


----------



## Gummibär (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mefos und Dorsch auf dem Darß im März*



Broiler schrieb:


> Es gibt auch in Prerow bzw. zwischen Prerow und und Zingst ein paar Buhnenfelder, in denen die Einheimischen erfolgreich Meerforellen angeln. Ich würde da mit der Holden mal abends einen Spaziergang machen. Da wo viele Muscheln angeschwemmt sind, befinden sich in Wurfweite unter Umständen Muschelbänke, wo auch Fisch zu erwarten ist. Viel Erfolg. Ich selbst als abenteuerlustiger Typ habe mir im Herbst eine geführte Bellyboottour auf  dem Darss gegönnt. Dorsch gabs da, allerdings ist Bellybooten nix für mich, die abendlichen Krämpfe sind mir noch in sehr unguter Erinnerung.
> 
> Aber als Watangler ist die Steilküste zwischen Ahrenshoop und Wustrow schon sehr gut. Du kannst auch versuchen auf den Wellenbrecher zu klettern, der direkt vor dem Strandabgang ist, ist allerdings nicht ganz ungefährlich, weil ziemlich glitschig.
> 
> ...




Dir auch vielen Dank!

Petri Heil vom Gummibären :s


----------

